# Simplified BSDINSTALL



## balanga (Mar 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a simplified BSDINSTALL script?

I just want something which will boot up from some media and then perform a very basic install on some other media. 

No frills - no setting keyboard, hostname, date, locale, password, or creating users.

I'm assuming internet access has already been  established, and i just want to partition a disk and format it, fetch and extract minimal files, install a boot loader and reboot.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 11, 2018)

You don't even need the installer for any of this, check out this post. In the end all that is needed is extracting the right files from /usr/freebsd-dist, set up the system for booting (so bootstrap it) and optionally also configure a few specific settings (/etc/rc.conf and/or /etc/resolv.conf for example).


----------



## balanga (Mar 11, 2018)

I had a look at your post and came up with my own version:-

```
gpart destroy -F da0
gpart create -s gpt da0
gpart add -t freebsd-boot -s 128k -l boot da0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l system -s 5G da0
newfs /dev/da0p2
mount /dev/da0p2 /mnt
cd /mnt
fetch -o - ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/base.txz | tar xSf -
fetch -o - ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/kernel.txz | tar xSf -
gpart bootcode -b boot/pmbr -p boot/gptboot -i 1 da0
shutdown -r now
```

As I said - no frills...

Unfortunately it does not boot on my ThinkPad X220, but that may be due some BIOS bug with Lenovos, which I always notice when installing FreeBSD on it. Never got to the bottom of that though...

It does begin to boot on my T60, but stops because that system does not support long mode.


----------



## balanga (Mar 11, 2018)

ThinkPad X220 BIOS boot fix.


----------

